

Ask HN: What company was the most affected by Apple's announcements today? - jmathai


======
tptacek
Measuring in dollars, probably Google; in a bunch of subtle ways (which added
up to something unsubtle), Apple cut off UX paths that led to Google searches.

Following that, Dropbox is the next most likely to get hit, but I'd be
surprised if iCloud got that much Windows adoptions, or any Android adoption;
they'll be fine.

~~~
dwd
Funny, no one mentioned Microsoft.

It must be a strange state to pass from most feared and hated to irrelevancy.

~~~
Hominem
I wouldn't say that. Swift must be in part an effort to stave off
C#/Unity/Xamarin. Imagine if Microsoft got a significant foothold into the iOS
development tool chain.

------
rlalwani
I felt Apple really wants to use the network effects to choke Android. If
everything works so well with each other in the Apple ecosystem, it is going
to make the life difficult for Android. Steve Jobs wanted to go nuclear on
Android but I think Tim is really doing it - calmly.

------
toomuchtodo
I wouldn't say affected per se, but it looks like Apple is treading on
Dropbox, Google Voice (SMS/Voice integration), Google itself through the
enhanced local client search, Whatsapp (again, SMS/Voice integration), and
Evernote/Sketch (mail client markup).

------
webmaven
If Parse hadn't already been acquired by FB, they would have been my pick
(CloudKit is obviously a reaction to that acquisition).

------
krrishd
CloudKit definitely seemed like it was taking a bite out of the BaaS market
share, considering that it's integrated so closely with the SDK and has quite
a generous free tier.

------
ShaneOG
Apple?

------
masterj
[http://www.rubymotion.com/](http://www.rubymotion.com/) ?

~~~
deedubaya
Swift is a step in the right direction, but RubyMotion is adding support for
Android, which will make it more appealing than Swift.

Also, it's ruby. _activate high and mighty language boner now_

~~~
fluffyjack
I've written a response for peoples questions on the future of RubyMotion,
ignore the sensationalist title :)

[http://blog.motioninmotion.tv/why-swift-will-never-
replace-r...](http://blog.motioninmotion.tv/why-swift-will-never-replace-
rubymotion)

------
rtcoms
DuckDuckGo in positive manner

